# nose hairs: pluck or trim?



## jarrod (Nov 26, 2008)

hey all, which method do you prefer?

i usually pluck at random moments, usually in the car.  then i get frustrated with a random one i can't get & break out the hair trimmer.  

what about you?

sorry all, i've got my silly pants on! as well as about 4 long islands!

happy holidays!  this forum rules!!!

"WHOOOOOO!"

*slumps over*

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2008)

Use the trimmer, plucking is just wrong


----------



## jarrod (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah, but if you pluck it takes longer to grow back.  plus it's kind of satisfying in a strange way.

jf


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

Dude, get some sleep...


----------



## jarrod (Nov 26, 2008)

"WHOOOOOOO!!!"

*pluck*

jf


----------



## crushing (Nov 26, 2008)

Trim the finer hairs closer to the exterior of the nose, but pluck (huh?  'but pluck' sounds kind of funny. . .anyway) pluck the deeper thicker nose hairs the jump out and surprise you on the way to an important meeting and usually discovered in your cars rear view mirror.  Some tearing will occur.  By tearing I don't mean ripping in two but the 'process of lacrimation to clean and lubricate the eyes'*

* Verbiage from Wikpedia


----------



## jarrod (Nov 26, 2008)

crushing said:


> ....By tearing I don't mean ripping in two but the 'process of lacrimation to clean and lubricate the eyes'*


 
nice.  the process of lacrimation to clean & lubricate the eyes often leaves me feeling lugubrious & doleful.  

jf


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 27, 2008)

Pluck of course!  To trim is effete, right along with using 'skin care' products without industrial need and dying grey hair in an attempt to look younger.


----------



## zDom (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to pluck until I got an infected follicle. Now I trim.

The other option is to just let them grow and merge into a mustache ...


----------



## Kwanjang (Nov 28, 2008)

zDom said:


> I used to pluck until I got an infected follicle. Now I trim.
> 
> The other option is to just let them grow and merge into a mustache ...


 
When I wore a mustache- thats what I did! 

On another note, its sad for some of us loosing our hair- for it only to appear on our ears, nose, back and shoulders.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2008)

zDom said:


> I used to pluck until I got an infected follicle. Now I trim.
> 
> The other option is to just let them grow and merge into a mustache ...


Well Helllllooooo Cyrano!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 28, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> When I wore a mustache- thats what I did!
> 
> On another note, its sad for some of us loosing our hair- for it inly to appear on our ears, nose, back and shoulders.


 

Too true :uhyeah:

I usually trim...but I'm man enough to pluck 'em out, too.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm a plucker.

How would Chuck do it?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> I'm a plucker.
> 
> How would Chuck do it?


Chuck Norris would look in the mirror and lift his chin to see into his nostrils then stare them all out til both were clean.

Alternate: Nosehairs don't DARE make their appearance in Norris' nostrils.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 29, 2008)

man this thread is gross.

jf


----------



## crushing (Nov 29, 2008)

jarrod said:


> man this thread is gross.
> 
> jf


 
You picked it!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 30, 2008)

:lol:

Yeah!  Nasal Operations Pun Attack! .  Ordinarily it get's up my nose :angel: when I'm out-punned but well done *Crushing*.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 30, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah!  Nasal Operations Pun Attack! .  Ordinarily it get's up my nose :angel: when I'm out-punned but well done *Crushing*.



What do you do when your nose goes on strike?
Picket.

But watch out for scabs.

Sorry, I got nothin'.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 13, 2008)

_Neither. Just let your freak flag fly!_


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 14, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> I'm a plucker.
> 
> How would Chuck do it?


 
I reckon Chuck would probably burn em out with an oxy torch .


----------

